
List.js – Adds search, sort, and filters to HTML lists, tables - arnklint
http://listjs.com
======
jops
Good work. Question: Is it not the 'done thing' to use data attributes to hook
in js functionality nowadays instead of using class attributes? This isn't a
dig, more of an intrigued to see what peoples' thoughts are on this.

~~~
Javve
When I made the first version 2 years ago I thought that classes would feel
more natural to newbies, but since then have data-attributes become pretty
much standard in the community.

But today it's mostly a performance thing. List.js is supposed to be very fast
and handle really long lists (check out [http://sindresorhus.com/bower-
components/](http://sindresorhus.com/bower-components/) it has 6000+ items)

~~~
jops
Excellent example use in the wild thanks, demonstrates your point well. And
good to see list.js in the list. Bower rules. [http://sindresorhus.com/bower-
components/#!/search/list.js](http://sindresorhus.com/bower-
components/#!/search/list.js)

------
sriharis
The fuzzy search is broken. "ck" doesn't match "LeChuck", and "mal" matches
"Herman Toothrot".

------
puppetmaster3
Nice and easy to use data binding.

------
palpitation
Looking forward to testing this!

------
speg
Do one thing and do it well.

Nice work :)

------
jnaskalsn
Wow! Really nice!

